# Where to buy lumber? Mill, store, etc? Please post



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Hey everyone,
So I build pretty much all of my own equipment. Bottoms, tops, boxes, frames, feeders, just about everything. I get my lumber here locally from Sutherlands, for $5.89 per 1"x12"x6'. That is the board I use most, if not all around. However, in the past, I have heard folks saying that they buy it much cheaper from the mill, be that rough cut or otherwise. Does anyone know of a place I can get similar deals? Near me or delivered? Just trying to cut some more costs. Input would be appreciated. Thanks!
Ben


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Are there any trees in Wyoming that the wind hasn't put a big bend in? If there are, there has to be small mills or people with a saw. Have you checked with Craigs list? All our sawmills were shut down because the guvmint wouldn't allow forest service harvest, to maximize our forest fires, but I can think of half a dozen good ole boy operations cutting on private property within a couple hours drive from here. Good luck.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

It really depends on how much lumber you are willing to buy at one time.

If you can handle a truckload, there are many sources that will be happy to sell you whatever you want at a price that beats the lumber yard by a wide margin.

At one time there was even a mill with ads in the Beesource _For Sale_ forum. There is still one ad (not a mill though) offering lumber not all that far away from Ben: 

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?288254-Lumber&highlight=lumber


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

You might try to find a unit of 1X12 trim ends. This is cutoff waste from the mills that they sell cheap. At least that was how it was in 1980.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

your best bet is probably a small local mill. keep in mind that rough cut will need to air dry under some kind of cover for roughly a year. sometimes larger mills will have short cut-offs left over real cheap.


----------



## Gino45 (Apr 6, 2012)

odfrank said:


> You might try to find a unit of 1X12 trim ends. This is cutoff waste from the mills that they sell cheap. At least that was how it was in 1980.


We used to get these 'pine shorts' out of Washington for real cheap; however, I understand they all go into particle board these days, fwiw. Wish I was wrong about this.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

odfrank said:


> At least that was how it was in 1980.


Still is in VT, or so Mike Palmer likes to remind us. 

I haven't been able to find any saw mills locally (within a 2 hour drive) that sell pine. And none that will consider carrying anything as big as a 1"x12". I was able to find a local guy that would sell me furniture grade white pine for $1.45 /bd ft. I kept trying to get him to give me some "lower" grade of wood (the bees don't care), but he said it wasn't something he was interested in sourcing.

I've been using a pallet company about an hour and a half away from me for my lumber source. They'll sell me 1"x12" boards for 0.65 /bd ft. It's the best I can find, although about half of the boards are warped and/or cracked and/or knotted throughout. I usually use the best for brood boxes, and cut up the rest for use as tops, bottoms, mediums, ect.

But I've yet to find better, and can't find anyone that will deliver. I've contemplated camping out at the lumber company to find out where they get their wood from, and see if I can contact them directly for a pallet size order (probably last me at least a few years). But based on conversations, I think they ship it in from WV or something like that . . .


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Try getting in with a few building contractors, both houses and commercial. Give them a little honey, have them save you their 1 X 12, 1 X 8, 1 X 6, 1 X 4, and Advantec. Advantec is used almost exclusively for sub floors. 1 X 12 is used as roof sheeting, trim, bird board, and others. One commercial building will yield a lot of usable lumber at no cost.

Also watch for older buildings, schools, etc that are being remodeled or torn down. 1 X 12 is used for shelving in these buildings. Lots of time they will give it to you just to get it out of their way.

Hope this helps.

cchoganjr


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

Basic prices here in Massachusetts.

4/4 #1 pine KD $1.75 per BF planed both sides
5/4 #1 pine KD $0.96 per BF Planed one side
5/4 #1 pine AD $0.81 per BF not planed.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

I did the Craigs list thing for a guy selling fir. Told him I was looking for something cheap. He told me if I would take green he would sell me mostly clear hemlock for $0.40 a BF but I had to take all 1400 BF. I went and looked at it and told him if he delivered it the deal was done. His truck broke down pulling it out of the Sandy river valley and I had to go get it from the side of the road! 
It has been stickered for several years now and that takes up a lot of space. It is a nice wood to work and dried nice without checking. I do dread pulling the stack apart for the boards wide enough almost as bad as standing in front of that screaming planer.


----------



## bowhuntaz (Dec 30, 2013)

Look up the Forestry Forum. 
It's a forum for small portable mill type sawyers, and you can locate someone close to you with a mill. 
Most guys have stock to sell, or are willing to get you what you need at a fair price.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I second the old homes and building scavenging. Most of the older homes used 1x exclusively for roof decking and wall sheating. 
The wood is really dry (sometimes real hard) really straight, and made from old growth pine. 
Best wood you can find around here for repurposing.


----------



## Davacoles (Jun 30, 2013)

84 Lumber has excellent prices here in Hampton Roads. Also, Home Depot will beat local prices by 10% if you bring them the ad or a quote. I buy from both - it depends how far I want to drive and am comfortable carrying in my Chevy Impala... I always do the price matching a HD, their lumber is very expensive for beekeeping otherwise. And, I do pick up a lot for free from the scrap piles of homes under construction.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

I do the craigslist scouring, and find what I need intermittently. Ben what volumes are you talking about? How much do you estimate you will need, and do you have enough cash on hand now, or perhaps at almond payout to get it in one go? If you are going to the almonds, is there an opportunity to find a supplier on the way that will make it worth your while? Some of those nics Cali beeks might have contacts for you.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Ben: Try Elkhorn Lumber in Red Feather Lakes. Not to far away from Cheyenne.


----------



## Moon (May 7, 2011)

I pay $0.42 a BF for rough cut 1"x10"x16' pine that's green. As dry as it is here on the plains in the winter every wood worker I've talked to is pretty confident I'll be able to use it for my purposes within a couple of months as long as it's stacked right with a fan on it. You have to buy by the unit though and a unit is ~ $750. It took some hunting to find that though. Next closest competitor was $0.51 a BF. I'm not sure how far you're willing to drive to get it, and a unit weighs a little over 5k lb's so fuel might become a factor.


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

I know it won't help some of you (shipping),But for the one's around Alabama,I've got a sawmill & plans is I'll be up & running it this spring.I plan on retiring this coming June.Also sitting up a Kiln, & planner.
Even thinking about building Bee boxes to sell if the demand is there,If not I will still have lumber to sell.Mark,,,,,,


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Mark, I would think there would be a niche for a saw mill operator who cut lumber in bee box sizes - 9 5/8, and 6 5/8. We are all used to having to buy 1x12's for 9 5/8, and 1x8's for 6 5/8. Imagine the appeal of knowing the nominal size was taken care of and all that remained was to cut your boards to length.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

The sawmill I use will provide boards any width I want. But if you need a specific width it must be dried. Still cheaper than the lumber store, but not much. I've had pretty good luck using the off-cuts for various other gadgets.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Moon said:


> I pay $0.42 a BF for rough cut 1"x10"x16' pine that's green. You have to buy by the unit though and a unit is ~ $750.


Since I just got through spending $750 with Mann lake for 75 boxes the price is not much of an issue. Based upon 1X12 dimensions the above would be enough wood to make 300 boxes assuming no waste which is not going to happen. given you are pricing 1X10 the fudge factor sort of cancels out waste. So 4 times the equipment for the same price. give or take.
quality of the lumber can put big swing in how much give and how much take is going on.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

Moon, here is a great link to the air dry of lumber. 
http://www.fpl.fs.fed.us/documnts/fplgtr/fplgtr121.pdf
go to page 5 to select your location and then hit the graph close to your climate in pages 62 to70. It is specific to location but the odd part is that is also very dependent on the time of year that you sticker it. I would almost take it that it is almost always ready at the hottest and driest time of the year. If you are running green you are not generally going to get dimension lumber but one straight edge. Seems obvious but the less they have to do the cheaper it is. Also the volume.


----------



## Moon (May 7, 2011)

I wonder how having it in a garage that is partially heated with a fan will affect it? Someone mentioned picking up a MC reader and testing it before cutting. I'm hoping by April it'll be workable enough so that I won't have a drastic amount of warping. I guess it hinges on when I get my combo planer.


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

Moon said:


> I wonder how having it in a garage that is partially heated with a fan will affect it? Someone mentioned picking up a MC reader and testing it before cutting. I'm hoping by April it'll be workable. Enough so that I won't have a drastic amount of warping. I guess it hinges on when I get my combo planer.


Don't try to dry it to fast or it will warp & split,Stack it with sticker between them so air can get around the pile.
It will help with the warp part if you will put some weight on top of the stack.,,Mark,,,,,,


----------



## Moon (May 7, 2011)

I've got five of those wide nylon tie down straps you use for tying down loads on a trailer wrapped around them and sucked up pretty tight, that oughtta work ehh?


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

Moon said:


> I've got five of those wide nylon tie down straps you use for tying down loads on a trailer wrapped around them and sucked up pretty tight, that oughtta work ehh?


Yep,That will be as good or better than putting the weight on top.Ever so often retight the straps.& you good to go.Mark,,,,,,


----------



## Moon (May 7, 2011)

minz said:


> Moon, here is a great link to the air dry of lumber.
> http://www.fpl.fs.fed.us/documnts/fplgtr/fplgtr121.pdf
> go to page 5 to select your location and then hit the graph close to your climate in pages 62 to70. It is specific to location but the odd part is that is also very dependent on the time of year that you sticker it.


Minz, unless I'm reading that graph wrong the 4/4 ponderosa pine I got that was marked 12-31 will be useable within 35 days. That's going off of the drying time for Denver, CO (that seems to be the closest place to me, it's split between Denver and Missoula). Really based off of that graph the best time of year to buy would be in August which would require a drying time of 4-5 days to hit 15% MC where as in DEC it'll take just shy of 35 days for it to be useble. Thanks for that link! I think I may have to sink some money into some more wood working equipment a little earlier then anticipated


----------

